# Question on Rental Agreement for Visa Application



## J&R (May 10, 2021)

We are reviewing our rental agreement in France and something in the contract caught our attention. It says that "The premises are rented to the Tenant exclusively as a secondary residence; they cannot under any circumstances constitute the main residence of the Tenant, the latter agreeing to send the Lessor at his request any evidence justifying his domicile as his main residence in his usual accommodation." We will be selling our house before moving to France, so we are not going to have a "main residence." 

Can we still apply for the long term Visa if the rental contract says that the rental is "secondary" and not "permanent"? 

Since we are wrapping things up to apply for the Visa, any information is much appreciated.


----------

